# amusement parks + makeup?



## mizuki~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you guys wear a full face of makeup when you guys go to amusement parks knowing you're going to get soaked and sweaty? I normally go bare faced because I don't want to end up looking like a MESS with my makeup running....but I looked at my Disneyland pics from last year and it was eww lol. This year I'm thinking about putting on at least something to even out my skin.
So what do you guys put on when you guys go to amusement parks and places like that? What's strong enough to last through the day?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wear mascara, eyeliner, lipgloss and normally blot powder


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 31, 2009)

i usually wear full makeup when i go to disneyland, haha. i DO NOT wear falsies though! Splash mountain + falsies = disaster. But i've never had a problem with my makeup wearing off or anything. I definitely wear waterproof mascara, and i take fix+ in my bag to refresh throughout the day, especially while waiting in lines for 40 minutes in the heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find that it's a waste of time to do any lipstick or lipgloss though, i tend to eat A LOT when i go to theme parks and dont have time to re-apply..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

To me, amusement parks are about having fun, not looking cute.
But i definitely see where you're coming from (especially if there's going to be a lot of picture taking)

I normally hate waterproof formulas, but it's good to invest in at least a decent waterproof eyeliner (MUFE makes some nice ones). 
I skip waterproof mascara because that fucks up my lashes and I end up yanking my lashes out.
Then I'd wear a cream/ gel stain blush. 

Skip a heavy foundation and maybe try a tinted mosturizer or just concealer on spots and blemishes.

I don't even mess with lipsticks or glosses so I just stick with some chapstick.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 31, 2009)

I do tinted moisturizer (with a high SPF), mascara, a bit of bronzer and some lip tint with SPF.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 31, 2009)

I do wear makeup to places like that. I hate going to public places with my skin looking uneven (self-conscience). But I wouldn't do the whole nine. My everyday makeup consists of concealer, studio fix powder, msfn/fix+, mascara and lipgloss. I wouldn't bother with eye makeup.


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't bother with a full face there just lil foundation some gloss and mascara. And if it comes off during the day no touch ups im usally there with my kids and fam don't really care. And as far as pics go i usally were big ol sun glasses.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 31, 2009)

I wear a full face of makeup, but I add mufe eyeseal all over my eye makeup and clarins fix' makeup. my makeup won't go anywhere. I also avoid a full on direct splash to the face...haha....but makeup or not I despise wet clothes. guess I'm a stick in the mud!!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't really go out to amusement parks or places like that. I'm like the ONLY person in my city that doesn't go to Kennywood (a really big amusement park here). 

But if I did go, I would def tone my amount of makeup down. I'd just do powder foundation with some blot powder on top cause I know I'll be getting shiny eventually. I'd still do eyeshadow, liner, and mascara but make sure most of it was waterproof. I'd also just only line my lids cause if I use e/l anywhere else on my eyes I'm going to look like a panda within no time for sure.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 31, 2009)

It's rare that I don't use foundation + concealer, so yea if I'm going to an amusement park I'll wearing it! But not my entire routine.

Foundation, concealer, bronzer, waterproof eyeliner, waterproof mascara, and chapstick with SPF

I skip powder, eyeshadow, brow filler and blush. Being out in the sun gives me a natural flush anyhow. Powder is POINTLESS imho, but do bring blotting papers if you're oily.

Take my advice and pass on any lipgloss! Your hair will stick to it like crazy. Just what you don't need when you're on a roller coaster!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wear my usual daily face, which is foundation, pressed powder, blusher, mascara and lipgloss & sometimes e/s .

I don't get my face (or hair) purposely wet on water rides so it makes no difference to my make up (I stick my head down my top on impact LOL) and I don't have the hair sticking to lipgloss problem on roller coasters cos my hair's not halfway down my back!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 31, 2009)

I normally just wear lots of sunscreen, a little concealer, & bring some lip balm.


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly don't think about my makeup when I go to an amusement park, lol. Just something low key, I'm there to have fun, so I don't really care I guess. Waterproof mascara though for sure.


----------



## kariii (Apr 1, 2009)

This year when I went to disneyland, I still wore my make up like normal. It was my new years time and I was there with my boyfriend (my now Fiance) and it's nice to feel good about yourself even when having fun. My make up looked fine all day, never budged.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 1, 2009)

I wear light makeup. Foundation, matte blush, liner and mascara. thats about it.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 1, 2009)

i do bronzer,blush,brown liner,neutral shadow,mascara, gloss. i only do theme parks in the summer and i'm always obsessed with looking like a sun goddess in the summer lol so i will wear golden flecked neutrals and some pretty nude beige gloss


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2009)

i freaking love theme parks! for the past 2 years me and hubby have been to florida to do all the disney parks and universal and the like! and in a couple of weeks we're going to alton towers (uk park!)

when in florida i wore tinted moisturiser and powder to set it. for my eyes i used water proof eyeliner and a really simple eye look generally using a pigment foiled on with mixing medium (makes it last longer). and i take a tendertone everywhere to keep my lips nice!

oh and hand sanitiser is your friend! don't go without it!!


----------



## User93 (Apr 1, 2009)

We went this lanuary to the amusement park with my bf, and I didn't wear any make-up at all. I unfortunately didn't have any waterproof mascara or liner... So thought that going with a bare face would be better than ending up looking like a panda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the foundation, it was so hot there that I didn't do any.

Well, the idea of going with no make up seriously reduced the ammount of photos where I look normal!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 4, 2009)

Depends on the time of the year. I honestly don't see going to Disneyland any differently than just plain going out. The only rides that can potentially wet makeup is maybe Splash Mountain and the Matterhorn but I honestly don't think you really get wet on those rides.


----------

